# Cost of making a key?



## Paulski (Nov 16, 2005)

I want to make a copy of the only key I have for my 2000 altima GXE and am curious to what it should cost. I know it has a chip in it so its going to cost more than a hardware store 99 cent key. I tryed one place and they said $70, is this a fair price?
Thanks


----------



## BurtonRW (Apr 19, 2005)

It's probably about what you'd pay from a locksmith (I used to be one). The coding equipment is pricey and the blanks w/ the chips run upwards of $30 a piece. It's a great system, but this is definitely one of the drawbacks. I think eventually the prices from the manufacturers (of the key systems) will come down when everyone is using them.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm the manager at a hardware store, and we sell transponder keys for 55.00 each and we charge 55.00 to program them.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

$70 from a dealership is a fair price. I've never seen a hardware store sell a transponder key but thats pretty sweet. The spares made at Home Depot or Wal*Mart actually work on the doors. So if you're forgetful like myself you can keep one of those on you and unlock the doors when you lock the real key inside for the 20th or so time.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It is kinda strange that we sell transpoders, but it was a wild hair I had so I ordered them. I guess we sell alot of them cause we're the only place around that has them. Most of the time it's a ford key that someone is looking for.


----------



## KEITH WILSON (Dec 9, 2005)

*key*



Paulski said:


> I want to make a copy of the only key I have for my 2000 altima GXE and am curious to what it should cost. I know it has a chip in it so its going to cost more than a hardware store 99 cent key. I tryed one place and they said $70, is this a fair price?
> Thanks


thats cheap, I went to Nissan dealership, $82.00. $40.00 for the key and $42.00 to do it. I only have one key so I am going to bite the bullet here soon.


----------



## edge3333 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Ford keys*

My Altima is a 99, and it doesn't have a smart key. But I also have a 2004 Ford F150. I bought a smart blank on Ebay for $10, programmed it myself using the instructions in the owners manual, and had the local lock shop cut it for $1. It cost me $11 to do what the dealer wanted $60 to do!!!


----------



## 72chevy (Jan 2, 2006)

I take it that the Altima doesn't support this self programmability. I've seen the procedure to add extra key fobs but not keys. I just keep the 99cent key in the billfold.


----------



## Nick1225 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey does anyone know where the chip is inside the Nissan smart key? I have a 2007 Infiniti m45 and I bought a key of of eBay. I just would like to know if I was ripped off. And how could I tell if it is gonna work


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it will cost you a hundred. Not sure. lol


----------



## shilpa7 (Feb 13, 2010)

*hi*

Thanks for all sharing information

Attorney Temecul


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2006)

I paid about CAD200 for a 02 Pathfinder key from the dealer. This include the key, cutting and programming and taxes.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

KEITH WILSON said:


> I only have one key so I am going to bite the bullet here soon.


Same here. I have ONE key and my parents are always saying I should get a spare ignition key made. I made a spare, but it only works on the door. This is fine because I keep it in my house for emergencies. I'm not even sure if that stupid chip inside my key is functional anymore. I really need to get my security system checked out. Have my horn unplugged because of that. But it's gonna cost a pretty shiny penny to have the alarm disengaged without messing with my car horn.


----------

